

Slack vs. HipChat vs. Hall for project communication - volldabei95zwei
http://usersnap.com/blog/productivity-tips-web-developers-manage-project-communication/

======
timboslice
It's a slim review really. Like a typical software review they include a
feature comparison table, but don't dive very deep into daily usage of the
platforms, and really only show demos for Slack.

The overall tone I got was, if you aren't using chat software now, you should
really be looking into it and here are three options.

